# Guppy gave birth!



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

My guppy just gave birth to 1 fry but more on the way!!!!!


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*she*

she ate the baby.but she gave birth to another one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Get a breeding box, that way she can give birth to them without eating them. Or you could sit there and scoop up the babies as she is giving birth and put them in another tank.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i put*

i put her in a breeding net but i had to go somewhere and she ate all the babies.i have 2 more which i think are pregnant.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If you can get some java moss or Christmas moss for the bottom of the tank, the fry will have someplace to hide and have a better survival chance.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i know*

i know i need some java moss but i cant find it anywhere and my 2 guppies are so close to giving birth its not even funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get a few bunches of hornwort and let it fill most of the tank surface....


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i cant*

i cant get any new plants but will be getting some soon.


----------

